

NodeFu Launches - Opensource Node.js hosting platform - ChrisMatthieu
http://nodefu.com

======
alexyoung
Heroku does have experimental Node support if anyone is interested:

[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/9/20/an_update_on_herok...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/9/20/an_update_on_heroku_node_js_support/)

And Joyent's Node service is pretty good too:

<https://no.de/>

~~~
davej
Just to add to the list, there's also nodeJsCloud:
<http://www.nodejscloud.com/>

~~~
danyork
Thanks to everyone providing the links to all these services. I knew of some
of them, but not others. Thanks!

------
ChrisMatthieu
Yea, I got tired of waiting for Heroku and Joyent invitations so I created
NodeFu and open sourced it so that others could have fun too! The repo is at
<http://github.com/chrismatthieu/nodefu>

~~~
davej
Fantastic! Are there any real differences between the current node.js cloud
platforms (nodefu, no.de, nodeJsCloud, Heroku's service etc...) from an
architectural point of view?

~~~
nodejscloud
Hi, so we wanted to chime in a bit. We are building our node.js hosting
platform (nodeJSCloud) on our own hardware, in a data center. Going this route
vs using 3rd party hardware EC2 or Rackspace, gives us complete flexibility to
do some nifty things. We are going to e-mail out a newsletter shortly with
additional details.

------
futuremint
If its free, who is footing the EC2 bill?

Which gives me the idea: it'd be cool to have a service like this and have it
use a user-provided AWS account.

So you could use a service like this to automatically manage the EC2
instances, and then if you need to take control to expand your instances'
functionality you just stop using the service.

Just a thought...

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
Great idea! I took notes on the installation of NodeFu on EC2. I would like to
include them in the bootstrap readme in the repo so others can easily standup
their own instances too.

~~~
dickeytk
so you need EC2 to use NodeFu? Not a dealbreaker, but I didn't get that from
the splash page.

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
You can deploy it to your own instance of EC2 or Rackspace or GoGrid or you
can run your apps directly on the <http://NodeFu.com> hosted platform.

~~~
dickeytk
gotcha! the hosted platform is killer! When I want to take the dive into node,
I'll be sure to try this out!

------
hrmmmmm
Logo and company name seems very similar to <http://www.nodejitsu.com> It's
also curious NodeFu seem to be using some of Nodejitsu's open-source offerings
to make this work. ( <https://github.com/nodejitsu/node-http-proxy> and
<https://github.com/indexzero/forever> ).

Are NodeFu and Nodejitsu the same company?

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
NodeFu is not a company but rather an open source project. It does use the
http-proxy module - <https://github.com/nodejitsu/node-http-proxy>

~~~
hrmmmmm
I'm even more confused now. Is NodeFu the open-source offering for Nodejitsu?

If NodeFu isn't a company, how can it be the "heroku for node.js".

~~~
indexzero
I am founder of Nodejitsu. Nodejitsu and Nodefu are not related in anyway,
although based on reading these comments it looks like NodeFu does use open
source software we wrote, which is great to see

<http://github.com/nodejitsu> <http://github.com/indexzero>

Node to win :-D

------
ChrisMatthieu
New blog post just released: NodeFu - Free Hosting of Your Node.JS Apps In The
Cloud! <http://t.co/iHIuTtb> < It's a step-by-step example for deploying a
@Tropo node.js communications application on NodeFu!

------
ChrisMatthieu
NodeFu has just surpassed 150 hosted node.js applications since the launch on
yesterday - <http://nodefu.com/status>

------
futuremint
Also, you really might want to add some read permissions to your CouchDB on
CouchOne. Currently all nodefu global config data is world readable.

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
Thanks! CouchDB is now secured.

------
rufugee
Has anything of significance actually been developed on Node yet? Seems like
there is a lot of excitement about it (like the early Rails days), but I
haven't seen any sites announcing they're written in it.

~~~
danyork
ReadWriteWeb had a piece on that topic today:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/how-3-companies-
are...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/how-3-companies-are-using-
node.php)

That pointed over to this longer piece about how Yammer, Proxlet and Bocoup
are using Node.js: [http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/15/who-is-using-node-js-
an...](http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/15/who-is-using-node-js-and-why-
yammer-bocoup-proxlet-and-yahoo/)

------
ChrisMatthieu
It looks like this story made it to Mashable!
<http://twitter.com/#!/chrismatthieu/status/27435153945010176>

------
ChrisMatthieu
New NodeFu blog post (Node.js Coming of Age) spotted at
<http://www.voiceingov.org/blog/?p=2228>

------
cfontes
I like the name... nothing wrong with it.

And congrats for the initiative !

Learning some Ruby now but next step is Node.js, then I will try it out.

------
js4all
I like the fu scheme. Great idea. Sensei, are you still giving out coupons?

The site is down for me. /edit: It's now reachable again. Thanks.

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
The site had an out-of-memory error probably from all of the Mashable traffic.
It's only been online for 2 days and needs more tuning. Thanks everyone!

~~~
js4all
This proves, there is a lot of demand for such a solution and you had an idea,
that people like a lot. Congrats.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
There is a huuuge demand for ssjs but hard core coders don't want to accept JS
is a great programming language for the whole web stack, including mobile
apps.

------
ChrisMatthieu
It looks like @NodeFu has a new corporate sponsor! Thanks Tropo
(<http://tropo.com>)!

------
aonic
Looks great! Thanks for open sourcing it so others can learn from what's
involved in creating these type of services

------
KTamas
Are there any information about the length of the waiting list for coupons?

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
We are planning to release the next batch of 50 coupons on Friday! Stay
tuned...

------
petercooper
And.. it's an "under construction" PPC link page already. 2 days!?

------
dickeytk
Love your ninja

------
inji
Why the name?

~~~
ChrisMatthieu
Because the domain and twitter handles were available. Other name choices like
Nodester and Nodeku were not available on Twitter.

~~~
RobertKohr
That is cool, because NodeFu sounds much better than either of those names. It
is a pretty cool name.

